# Ariens 8524 New Auger belt "sticking"



## JK13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi all, I am having a problem with my Ariens 8524 (932104) and hopefully someone can help this newbie out. I replaced the drive belt and auger belt. Now when I engage the drive and then engage the auger, the auger is remaining engaged when i release the handle. The auger disengages after a couple of seconds. Any idea what the problem is? I'm thinking i need to adjust the brake or something. 

Many thanks! I'm glad I found this forum.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

did you use ariens belts? or just belts from wherever.

The brake rides on the back of the belt when you release the lever. If the belt is sitting too far into the groove of the pulley it will work just fine but then the brake will be riding on the pulley edge. Less surface area and not as much friction to stop the auger. Also the edge of the pulley is much smoother than the backside of a belt.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

JK13 said:


> Now when I engage the drive and then engage the auger, the auger is remaining engaged when i release the handle. The auger disengages after a couple of seconds.


I know most newer blowers have an interlock system. If you push both handles down the auger lever locks to the drive lever and won't release until you let go of the drive. That is a convenience feature to allow you to operate the chute while still blowing snow.

Not sure if that is what you are describing or not.

Also to add to what was said about belts, it could be the old belt was worn and the adjustments were tightened down fully and now your new belt doesn't need to be adjusted so tight.


----------

